# Whats everyones winter plans then :)



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

As far as protection goes, what are your plans?

Come Nomvember, ill be protecting my car with jetseal. I know its not the most amazing product when it comes to beading or sheeting but it does protect well. Ill leave that on until spring time when the weather gets going again (Haarr haarr) and protect with with Zymol Carbon for a few months, it then gets the yearly machine polish and an expensive wax gets applied. Ive decided i hate BOS, and won't be replacing the pot ive nearly finished.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

probably the werkstat kit for my dads car and for my new car hopefully


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Artemis wax seal for my mates cars, case closed, for my own, I will just continue with my current wax :thumb:


----------



## twissler (Apr 6, 2009)

Probrably go with Colly 476 again. It survived all winter last year, so more than passed the test.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Machined mine last month and applied 2 coats of 915, machined the wifes on Friday and did 2 coats of 476 and both cars look very very good.

Come spring, mine'll get another machining (there's a couple of areas I'm not 100% happy with) and a couple of coats of Zymol Glasur (I can't wait, my first boutique wax and I'm itching to open the pot, but right now it stays closed). The wifes paint I'm totally happy with so it'll probably just get a wipe down with AB's new paint decontamination product and 2 more coats of 476, it works on her car.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Fancy trying Carlack LLS and use Sonus Acrylic Glanz after washiing.


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

I put a coat of colli 845 on the mrs car yesterday. On the civic i will be sticking with Glacier and ab's Distinction and when the jazz arrives that will be getting a couple of coats of Distinction :thumb:


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

2 coats FK1000P
2 coats Collinite 476s
Bulletproof (I hope!)


----------



## SkyBuMp (Mar 24, 2009)

Clay -> Enhance with Lime Prime -> Take residu off with M34, final inspection -> 2 or 3 coats of Collinite 915

The intervals between each coat is like 1 week.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

stealthwolf said:


> 2 coats FK1000P
> 2 coats Collinite 476s
> Bulletproof (I hope!)


I'd use one or the other. 476 will give as much protection on it own.Never used FK1000p,so can't comment on it.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

stealthwolf said:


> 2 coats FK1000P
> 2 coats Collinite 476s
> Bulletproof (I hope!)


no point with both tbh, both are very durable and collinite 476 is detergent proof


----------



## deeds (Aug 18, 2009)

Jetseal 109 x 2 followed by AG HD Wax..first year trying this combo..


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

sell the car before it sets in....


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Going for Werkstat on my own car, try and add a couple of coats each week and Megs #16 for my mums car


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

The Cougar's already got two layers of FK1000P on ready for winter and I'm waiting for Nattys to well and truly die on the V70 before winter prepping it as I want to see just how long Nattys will go!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Planning on using C1 but going to wait until the double coat of Raceglaze black label gives up which isn't looking anytime soon!


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm curious, I have got 3 layers of 476s on my car for winter protection, but I would like to apply this week one layer of Swissvax Saphir, just for plain fun  Will it compromise durability of 476s ? I dont care about durability of Swissvax, I just dont want to weaken protection that Collinite gives .


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Brazo said:


> Planning on using C1 but going to wait until the double coat of Raceglaze black label gives up which isn't looking anytime soon!


I was on gtechnig website looking at their products, they all seem very impressive. Wouldn't mind trying their P1, it looks like a great product.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm going for 3 layers of ZFX'd Z2 :argie:


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

Machine polished and a coat of FK1000 last week.. with a little thanks stangalang..

Should last until after Christmas.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

evotuning said:


> I'm curious, I have got 3 layers of 476s on my car for winter protection, but I would like to apply this week one layer of Swissvax Saphir, just for plain fun  Will it compromise durability of 476s ? I dont care about durability of Swissvax, I just dont want to weaken protection that Collinite gives .


Yes and no 

Personally I wouldn't based on the science that your existing wax layer is micro, micro thin, probably not even 1 micron thick.

If you apply fresh wax to it which contains solvents it will soften what is below to some extent. I doubit it will remove it fully as people tend to put a few layers on of one particular wax but imo it will degrade it to 'some' extent.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> you apply fresh wax to it which contains solvents


Well, I thought that Saphir isnt loaded with solvents, am I right ?


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I'll be opting for 2 coats of Swissvax Shield on both the car and van


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Hibernation for me, hate winter.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Ive got Shield on my car just now


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm hoping to get a fresh layer of SRP, EGP and a final coat of wax before the bad weather takes hold


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

For me it will be the usual Megs #16 on the body and wheels and a lot of painting of the metalwork under the arches to _try_ and keep the salt and weather out.


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Clay, SRP x2, EGP, HD Wax x2, Seal Wheels etc. Keep on top of washes


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

EGP and 3 layers of HD Wax.

Going to try and get my car jacked up so I can get some waxoyl action on the go but I dont have the tools to do so


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

I've already applied my Colli 476, since I put it on I've noticed the car is staying much cleaner for longer (the wax it was wearing before was clearly weaker than I thought).

I think that will be my car done until April time now, I've already found myself washing it less often, just can't be bothered when I know it's gonna chuck down the same day


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Zaino for me, then let the girlfriend drive me in hers 

And just dodo'd her car up today, just keep topping that up


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

I'll be doing a base layer of Fk2180 followed by two layers of FK1000P 

This did the trick last winter and was still going strong when I stripped it and started afresh in the early spring


----------



## Poochie (Jul 6, 2010)

just added a coat of collinite 476s over the 915 that was put on for me a couple of months ago

cleaned and protected all the leather as well and ag vinyl and rubber on the interior

did the wheels with 476s as well

going to rewash in the week and finish off with red mist


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

For the guys using the Werkstat kit (im assuming the acrylic), how many layers of each product are you going to use to achieve winter protection?


----------



## hc_tk (Aug 27, 2010)

CG Jetseal and colli 915 on my dads car. Was aimin for megs #21 and 915, but no time for letting the #21 cure. 
Im selling my car so this only got one layer of 915. 
My hopefully new car would probably get #21 and 915 or maybe some other wax.


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

Spuj said:


> For the guys using the Werkstat kit (im assuming the acrylic), how many layers of each product are you going to use to achieve winter protection?


I used Jet Trigger last winter and had around 10 layers on it by November with regular top up's of OCW


----------



## Garfy (Aug 21, 2006)

Gtechniq C2 for me, first time use.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Buy new wellies.
Get some carrots for the snowman's nose.
Buy new scarf (old one will be use - see above).
Get a snow shovel before everyone sells out or starts charging an arm & a leg for them.
Make a note in diary when the last posting dates are, forget about it and end up having to hand deliver them (cards).
Curse myself for not doing all the little jobs that are a pleasure in Spring, Summer and Autumn, which will be a total ballache when it's cold.

Now, I only read the thread title and jumped straight in with my post, so I'm not sure if that's what the OP was asking for?


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

> As far as protection goes, what are your plans?


i wont be using protection this winter as the mrs is up the duff :thumb:


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Prob just use 3 layers of z2 and a top coat of nattys blue or colly


----------



## Giz (Apr 25, 2010)

915 all the way for me!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Im Boycotting Winter this year!!!!!!


----------



## ScoobyDan (Aug 26, 2006)

I can't decide what to use. Have used Zymol Concourse through the summer but usually use Werkstat Acrylic through the winter however if I get a decent opportunity with the weather I might slap on a few coats of ZFX'd Z2.
I might even try AG HD wax as I bought some for my Dad when it was on bogof at Halfords and I haven't touched my pot yet.
Also getting some coilovers fitted shortly so while the car is on the ramp I will get them to waxoil the underside and arches while I give the wheels a proper clean and apply a couple of coats of Migliore wheel seal.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Zaino... Simple.

6 Coats of Z2 on the car incl wheels and the van and wheels. 

C4 on the plastics.

it will get washed every two weeks and topped up by Z8 

:thumb:... which reminds me i need top pop an order to Johnny.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

*Winter Paint Protection / Detailing*

•	Apply a paint protection sealant (G|techniq C1 Crystal Lacquer, Zaino or Klasse) and then an LSP for extreme conditions (Collinite's Super Doublecoat Auto Wax (476s) and / or Insulation Wax (845) or Finish Kare FK1000P)- use a damp applicator, work the wax into the surface to ensure a very thin layer, allow to dry for approx one hour (do a swipe-test) remove the residue with a clean micro fibre towel, its durable enough to resist salt, grit and repeated detergent washings, protection will last approximately 4-6 months

•	Apply Leather Master's water-based (hydration) protection to the leather upholstery

•	Clean and vacuum the carpets Install all-weather floor mats; Weathertech ™ Premium all-weather floor mats, made from natural heavy-duty rubber., Deeply sculpted channels that trap Water, Road Salt, Mud, and Sand, designed with anti-skid ridges to prevent shifting, won't curl, crack, or harden in sub-zero weather, with non stick finish for quick and easy cleanup, TUV Approved, manufactured to ISO 9000 Standards, 10-Year Warranty

•	Clean, treat, and dress your tyres and apply a wheel surface sealant coating G|techniq C5 Wheel Armour

• After removing road salt, dirt, road grime, and etc with a pressure washer (Karcher Model K5.93M) neutralise the effects of the alkaline sprayed brine solution on the suspension, wheel wells and the undercarriage, and then spray Eastwoods Road Salt Neutralizer

•	Spray the inner wheel wells with Chemical Guys 'Bare Bones' spray it on sub frame, springs, wheel wells, fender wells, etc. and it provides valuable protection from road dirt, road salt, etc.

_*Alternative product *_- Innovative Chemicals Inc. SaltX - http://www.salt-x.com/salt-x3.htm


----------



## Crimson (Feb 24, 2010)

Turkleton said:


> Clay, SRP x2, EGP, HD Wax x2, Seal Wheels etc. Keep on top of washes


^^^^^^
X2 - Im qute impressed with the AG products recently, I have just purchased AG HD wax and Im looking forward to the results, has anyone tested the durability of HD wax?


----------



## senz (Jun 25, 2010)

Does anyone haved used for an LSP:

-OPT Poli-Seal (AIO)
-FK1000p (2 layers or more)
-OPT Car Wax (2 layers or more)

?


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

The same as my summer protection, Werkstat Acrylic :thumb:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

stripping everything back quick d/a with speed glaze and applying egp 2coats & collonite 2 coats,tried and tested for me if not a bit predictable.


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

Cant decide between FK1000p and FK Pink Wax, or Dodo SN 

I dont know which would be more durable?


----------



## AFK_Matrix (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm not sure if what I have done is good for winter or not can someone let me know if this is ok:

M-Seal then 2 coats of Meg's #16??

Gonna put C5 on my wheels as I get them refurbished (one every month).


----------



## sayloday (Oct 5, 2008)

Just finished applying my winter protection.

2 Layers of Optimum Opti-Seal


----------



## PipBrit (Aug 26, 2008)

I did mine yesterday

Went round the car with CG Vertua Bond using a DA, then 2 layers of jetseal, then 2 layers of RG55. 

First time I've used vertua bond and I'm really impressed with it, gave a nice glossy finnish. I've used jetseal before and i'm impressed with the ease of use and how smooth and glassy the finish is! I've always liked CG stuff and I think this is my new favorite combo to use before a wax

I used RG55 last year and it lasted 5 months easy, easy to apply and smells yummy!

Gonna use the RG cleamist quick detailer after washes so hopefully it will be a bombproof combo!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Best thing about northern Australia, what winter? It's the start of summer here!:lol:

My plans are:
Polish with Menz 203s and 85rd
CG EZ Creme Glaze
then try out some different waxes!


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

PB Black Hole and 2 or 3 coats of Colli 845 for me.


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

AFK_Matrix said:


> I'm not sure if what I have done is good for winter or not can someone let me know if this is ok:
> 
> M-Seal then 2 coats of Meg's #16??
> 
> Gonna put C5 on my wheels as I get them refurbished (one every month).


Sounds good, what are you planning to prep with tho? I'm also going with megs #16 this winter but laying down Carlack NSC first, not sure whether it will help to put a sealant between them both or not: Anybody? I have AJT and OS.


----------



## kiza132 (Oct 3, 2008)

machined my car last week and applied a coat of Collinite 845... will give car a wash over the weekend and maybe apply another coat but probably not needed as the whole car is beading and sheeting like crazy... lol


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

i'm gonna give mine a quite tidy up with Prima Amigo on the DA, and then seal with neat C2. Then during the winter it will get a weekly foam, and a proper wash maybe once a month. I'll top up with dilute C2 QD after every proper wash. :thumb:


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Carlack LLS followed by two coats of BH Finis Wax.


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Zaino AIO, then a couple of coats of Z2 and finish that with Z6/Z8. And then hide my baby in the garage until spring!


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

LiveWire88 said:


> Cant decide between FK1000p and FK Pink Wax, or Dodo SN
> 
> I dont know which would be more durable?


Definitely FK1000P and FK Pink Wax in terms of protection and durablity...


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Paint: A deep clean with Zaino All In One (via DA), then two coats of Z5, with a wipe down of Z6 between coats. May put a third on if I get the time. Topped off with Z8 as and when needed. 

Wheels: Two coats of FK1000P.


----------



## nurburking DS (Mar 1, 2010)

Gave mine a light machine then Megs step 1 and 2 followed by 1 coat of Colly 476s, wheels got a coat of Megs cleaner wax then a coat of Colly 476s, all glass polished with AG glass polish and im ordering Dodo Juice SN trim sealant for the door and boot seals when it arrives i will wash the car down and get a second coat of colly on everything, then the minute the bad weather i done all this hard work for gets here my car will get fond of spinning and going backwards so will get stuck in the garage before it gets stuck in a hedge, damn BMWs, lol.


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

lol this is one of those threads where everybody types in what thay re going to use, but nobody reads what anyone else has put. lol.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

yetizone said:


> Paint: A deep clean with Zaino All In One (via DA), then two coats of Z5, with a wipe down of Z6 between coats. May put a third on if I get the time. Topped off with Z8 as and when needed.
> 
> Wheels: Two coats of FK1000P.


As above,but with Z2 instead of Z5


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

lol this is one of those threads where everybody types in what thay re going to use, but nobody reads what anyone else has put. lol. 

Sorry HalfordsShopper - couldn't resist !!!!


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

FK1000P for winter protection all over

MUST REMEMBER TO BRING PW IN FROM GARAGE SO IT DOSEN'T BREAK LIKE LAST YEAR - DOH!


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

Yoghurtman said:


> lol this is one of those threads where everybody types in what thay re going to use, but nobody reads what anyone else has put. lol.
> 
> Sorry HalfordsShopper - couldn't resist !!!!


haha very funny!

hey - u live near me. wanna go for a pint?


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Collinite 915 ordered to try it out this winter 

Avid Z Concours user, so curious to see durability.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Collinite! 845 & 915 ftw!!! I've found my mojo for wax's again! yay


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Fk1000p on bodywork and alloys


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I'll just use the Jeep as normal...

f winter

:thumb:


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

Last weekend I clayed and machine polished the roof and bonnet with Menz 85 RD, today I applied EZ-Creme by DA and topped off with EX-P, Im hoping to get another layer of EX-P on over the comming week and top off with a layer of 915


----------



## Poke13 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey guys got a bit of a noob question. I am hoping to clay, polish by hand with AG SRP and then top off with wax.

Which is a good wax to top this off? Ive looked at Nattys Blue, Collinite, and Dodo.

i4detailing have apparently got 15% off dodo so im tempted there maybe a hard wax to last longer? or is there a better solution for a real amateur when it comes to detailing?

Thanks 


Jonny


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Poke13 said:


> Hey guys got a bit of a noob question. I am hoping to clay, polish by hand with AG SRP and then top off with wax.
> 
> Which is a good wax to top this off? Ive looked at Nattys Blue, Collinite, and Dodo.
> 
> ...


Definitely Collinite (467s, 915 or 845) - great value and ultra durable!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Probably 3 layers of 845 over Carlack NSC and LLS

Should do the trick


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

RussZS said:


> Probably 3 layers of 845 over Carlack NSC and LLS
> 
> Should do the trick


Just Carlack 68 NSC is my favourite base for Collies... :thumb:


----------



## Poke13 (Sep 28, 2010)

Okay thanks for the info guys.

Which is easiest to use? easiest to buff off? dodo/collinite/nattys?

I reckon my arm is gonna be falling off by the time i've done the SRP by hand!

edit:

so it would be AG SRP > Collinite (467s, 915 or 845) > Carlack 68 NSC?


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Poke13 said:


> Okay thanks for the info guys.
> 
> Which is easiest to use? easiest to buff off? dodo/collinite/nattys?
> 
> I reckon my arm is gonna be falling off by the time i've done the SRP by hand!


From what you've listed, Collinite is relatively the hardest one to buff off. But just put a very thin layer of it and it's very easy to work with.


----------



## Soapie (Aug 26, 2009)

Z2 as a base with 476 on top me thinks


----------



## A Fast Sloth (Aug 14, 2010)

I've already done the same as a few others on here:
Autoglym EGP followed by a few layers of AG HD Wax. 
Then every time I wash the car I give it a spray with either AG Aqua Wax or Dodo Red Mist or Optimum Spray wax as a top up. This should see me throo the winter I do hope.


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Soapie said:


> Z2 as a base with 476 on top me thinks


Isn't it a pitty to put cover Z-2 with anything? It's too expensive and too good for me to hide it.


----------



## divine3779 (Jul 12, 2009)

:lol::lol:snow boarding in B G!


----------



## Motoract (Feb 18, 2010)

I'll be doing the following for my car.

I'm going to.

snow foam
wash with zymol auto wash
clay
green hexi logic pad with lime prime
2 layers of HD wax for the body
2 layers of HD wax on my new winter wheels 

(I have a feeling it's going to be a bad winter!)


----------



## DNZ 21 (Feb 10, 2009)

I am going to wash and clay the car then give it a quick going over with the DA and EZ Cream. I have bought some collie 915 to try for the first time but would you guys suggest anything in between the EZ Cream and the 915?


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

DNZ 21 said:


> I am going to wash and clay the car then give it a quick going over with the DA and EZ Cream. I have bought some collie 915 to try for the first time but would you guys suggest anything in between the EZ Cream and the 915?


How are you applying the EZ creme via DA? what speeds etc?


----------



## Roswell (Aug 11, 2008)

already got a coat of 476 on the vectra , awating a delivery of 845 to top it up. 

probably 3 coats of 845 on the Y reg corsa as its a new addition with 98 000 on the clock and never seen a garage / mechanic / bucket so its probably never seen wax except the pre delivery type.


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

My plans a coming together nicely...

The garage has been cleared. Lots more strip lighting has been installed on a separate switch for both warmth and lighting. More like a sun room now in there which is great for the winter blues.

Last years water sports gloves will be used for keeping the hands warm in the cold temperatures.

Can't believe the garage wasn't used sooner really as it makes a HUGE difference in quality of the finish especially with the lighting as you can actually seen consistently what you are doing without the sun going in/out all the time and a massive benefit of not having to rush when a grey cloud threatens rain.

All in all, washing and waxing will continue most weeks throughout winter and with the garage at a sustainable 15 degrees centigrade I can't see a reason why not


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

Well im changing mine...possibly.

Origional plan was Jetseal, 2 coats. I applied a single coat of jetseal to my mum car to test it out, and it seems to be sheeting pretty slowly now only 4 or so weeks after initial application. I guess 2 coats would be better.

Ive got blackhole coming through today, so i might strip the car down and use that with a layer of Carbon on top and leave that till mid november, and then jetseal it once every 4 weeks or so over winter.


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Michael172 said:


> Well im changing mine...possibly.
> 
> Origional plan was Jetseal, 2 coats. I applied a single coat of jetseal to my mum car to test it out, and it seems to be sheeting pretty slowly now only 4 or so weeks after initial application. I guess 2 coats would be better.
> 
> Ive got blackhole coming through today, so i might strip the car down and use that with a layer of Carbon on top and leave that till mid november, and then jetseal it once every 4 weeks or so over winter.


Would I be right in saying that applying the Jetseal a month or so after the Carbon mean that it won't bond properly as you are applying it to a layer of wax, not the paintwork??


----------



## bzee17 (May 12, 2008)

Megs #16 for me Guv !


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2008)

I'll try Menzerna Power Lock


----------



## Roswell (Aug 11, 2008)

Roswell said:


> already got a coat of 476 on the vectra , awating a delivery of 845 to top it up.
> 
> probably 3 coats of 845 on the Y reg corsa as its a new addition with 98 000 on the clock and never seen a garage / mechanic / bucket so its probably never seen wax except the pre delivery type.


Got 845 over the weekend, 1 coat applied to the Corsa and I think 476 is going to be living in the cupboard for some time took me less than an hour to wax the corsa so much easier :thumb::buffer::car:


----------



## Jimmy The Saint (Sep 19, 2010)

Bit of a latecomer to this thread... could do with some advice:

I plan to polish with SRP, seal with Carlack 68, wax with Colly 476 then use C2 QD to top up protection after washing. Am I ok to layer these four products without one nullifying the other?

Cheers guys.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

On my BMW, Z5 over FK1000P and plan to top up with my new Bilt Hamber Hydra Wax and OCW. I've just put a layer of Saphir on the TT over any BOS that's still there as the garage queen gets the posh stuff only!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

2 coats of Swissvax Saphir as I am hardly doing any miles in my car anymore.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

C1 with C2 top-ups.


----------



## paulnlowe (Mar 13, 2010)

Harlys, absolutely superb!


----------



## Maikki (Oct 3, 2008)

Scirocco: Already polished in August + 2layers rainforest rub so propably I'll just add 1 layer Blue Velvet Pro

Saab:
- clay
- achilles prep or lime prime with DA
- Megs #16
- Dodo austintacious


----------

